# OFFICIAL THREAD: Jazz @ BULLS



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

Okay, lets see if I can go 4-2(I think that would be my record starting games....) Good chance for Jamal to prove why he should be the starter here or anywhere for that matter. We need a good game, no an EXCELLENT game from Jamal and Tyson, to go along with the USUAL consistency from Jalen and Donyell. 

Last home game before a 12 game road trip to end the first half of the season......

Bulls 101
Jazz 91


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Since they seem to win when I vote against them, I'll keep on trying it.

Jazz 143, Bulls 88... Matt Harpring scores 64 points and is uplifted into Demi-God status.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

It can happen.

Bulls 96, Jazz 89.

Chandler wastes Malone down low. Marshall also has a huge game, to prove that the Bulls got the better of the two free agents this summer.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Donyell makes a statement against his old team. Crawford tries to make a statement to his current team. Chandler continues his strong play.

Bulls win, 95-92.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Crawford dominates and prompts five "Trade Jay" threads. Curry says. "Kwame who?" and then dominates. The Bulls dominate the Jazz winning handily, with youth and verve.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*ROFLMAO!!! I love it!*

someone forgot, Jalen guards Harpring on defense and schools Matt on offense causing Matt to foul out at halftime!!! lol


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

How to beat the Bulls:

1) Run pick and roll
(Stockon and Malone? Yeah... I'd say they're pretty decent at running it  )
2) Stop Jalen Rose
(Kirilenko aka AK47 and Hulky Harpring may do just that)

Doesn't look good. Jay and 'Yell are banged up. The Eddies don't contribute. We need Trent to score 15 points. In other words, it doesn't look good.

Utah 103
Bulls 94


I hope I'm wrong.

VD


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Z had a great game against us, after Tyson came back in. Noticed we held them to 12 points in the 1st Q, when Eddy was in the game.

This BS about Curry not producing is just that, BS.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Z had a great game against us, after Tyson came back in. Noticed we held them to 12 points in the 1st Q, when Eddy was in the game.
> 
> This BS about Curry not producing is just that, BS.


Why isn't he playing then?

I still don't understand why Hassel gets the start. Rose can play SG and Marshall can play SF.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Why isn't he playing then?
> ...


Two very good questions, BCH.
(& you are 100% right on the second part)

And I can't think of a good answer to either... :sigh:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Why isn't he playing then?
> ...


I've been wondering that myself. The not trying Marshall at SF is baffling. At least they could put Tyson, Fizer and Marshall in if not Curry.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> Doesn't look good. Jay and 'Yell are banged up. The Eddies don't contribute. We need Trent to score 15 points. In other words, it doesn't look good.
> 
> ...


I have to second your prediction. This is a team that, for us to beat, requires that our outside shooters be able to hit their shots. Maybe Crawford will be of service here. But unless JC plays out of his mind, the Bulls won't be able to play the inside-out game and get the inside guys going.

This is a game to look for progress in, rather than a victory.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Vin D*

Hit the nail on the head!

Pick and roll, double and triple Rose...

= death to the bulls...

This one could be ugly...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Chandler wastes Malone down low.


LMAO the day when Tyson schools Malone down low is the day I believe Tyson is destined for greatness. Utah has been hotter than fish grease as of late and it could be even tougher to beat them without our PG. Prediction:

Bulls- 81
Jazz- 100


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Utah 98
Bulls-87

Bulls don't get closer than 6 pts after the first qtr.... Kirilenko Stockton and Malone KILL us by passing the ball... Crawford struggles:

7 pts, 3 rebs, 3 assist


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Utah 98
> Bulls-87
> 
> ...


Nah, JC will do better than that. But he has to be all-world for the Bulls to win, and he won't. At least, I don't think he will :sigh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I agree. If he plays 40+ minutes, he will get more than 3 assists.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been wondering that myself. The not trying Marshall at SF is baffling. At least they could put Tyson, Fizer and Marshall in if not Curry.


I've heard it said before that keeping Marshall at the 4 spot is better on his body because he doesn't need to run around as much. Maybe BillC is sensitive to this, but it's kinda sketch.

I'd say the reason is probably more related to the fact that Curry hasn't earned BC's respect, thus he doesn't get the extended playing time Chan and Fiz are seeing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Whose respect has Curry earned?

Anyone here?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jazz have won 4 in a row. Are 9-9 on the road. Are 7-3 the last 10 games. 

We are 5-5 last 10 games. 11-7 at home


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Whose respect has Curry earned?
> 
> Anyone here?


NOT MINE...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Utah, averages shooting over 50% every third game. We have shot over 50% just four times this year. They have four players that shoot over 50%

Malone and stockton have averaged a double double in all 30 some games they have played against us.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Tough matchups for us. Crafty point guards in Mark Jax and Stockton, lockdown defenders in AK and Harpring and Malone will give us fits inside.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls will blow it in the third quarter... time to watch the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good news/bad news/ 

Bad news. Utah starts strong. Chandler/hassell two fouls each

Good news. Marshall and Rose both, are playing well, early. We have hit two threes which should help to open up the game underneath. 

14-11 Bulls


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Not looking good so far. Offense looks like crap. Jalen is carrying us. A couple of defensive breakdowns already un der the basket.
3 for JC...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry is frikkin terrible. He's an oliver Miller. He can't rebound... and he takes a little push in the back foul and gives the Jazz a 3pt play.... terrible

When is this sluggish kid gonna learn


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Smart foul by Jamal. Ever get the feeling Bullheaded Bill can't stand him? Ill-advised shot, Bill went spaztic on him.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Rose sure off to a nice start: 9 pts, 2 rbs, 1 ast


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Did you guys know that the jazz average 18 t/o a game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

25-24 after 1. Malone sitting with 2 fouls. Let's go inside to Fizer, see if we can go after Massenburg.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

third foul on tyson!! oh no

59% for utah in first quarter. But our threes and our 11 points off of their 6 t/o is the reason we are ahead. They have 10 assists.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

So much seeing much of Tyson tonight..


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> So much seeing much of Tyson tonight..


but we'll get to see plenty of Corrie Blount!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> but we'll get to see plenty of Corrie Blount!!


It's what we've been waiting for all these years!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah, seriously! let the old never-was (not even a has-been) play! we want to see some development



on a lighter note -- at least Fizer's showin up!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Malone sitting with 2 fouls. Let's go inside to Fizer, see if we can go after Massenburg.


So far, so good. Keep feeding him. Hopefully he stays aggressive and won't start shooting J's. I like the zone, nice adjustment especially against a screen roll team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall in for Blount.

Now how good a coach do you have to be to make that substitution?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Our perimeter guys fly out of their spots in their zone creating easy passing lanes. Marcus has not rotated a couple of times underneath.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Blount did well defensively....

Officiating is terrible. Is this the same crew that did the Boston game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

How about this for a stat?

Utah has 16 fgs. 16 assists.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Blount is ten times better than Chump Curry. Damn, Curry has been blowing it up tonight much like my school cafeteria today. This boy stinks.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Does Tyson have 3 or 4 fouls? It says on Sportsline he has 4, hopefully that isn't the case.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are playing this close without JWill.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Does Tyson have 3 or 4 fouls? It says on Sportsline he has 4, hopefully that isn't the case.


Three fouls and one tech..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer 16 points in just 12 minutes


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Marcus is scoring like a machine...

I just hope Rose doesn't act like... well, Jalen Rose, and NEED to be the team's leading scorer no matter what


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Three fouls and one tech..


Ahh thanks. Tyson always seems to gets techs.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls 53-48 at half. Not too bad...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls are playing this close without JWill.


No thanks to JC I might add. Jalen ran the offense most of the time, even when JC was in. I was hoping to see more from Jamal tonight, oh well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is crawford really playing PG, or is Rose?

(Rose is clearly the Bulls' best player at 3 positions)


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Where's the astounding performance from JC again?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

To put this in perspective...

Utah is 19-13 in the west

They've beaten the Bulls 10 straight times.

They're on a 4-game winning streak.

They've won 5 of their last 6 on the road.

They had an off-day yesterday (didn't play)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer is looking good on offense! 

Hoiberg, hassell, chandler three fouls each. Fizer, two

Crawford first start. I dont mean anything by this one way or the other. Just posting what he is doing. 

1-6 FG 1-5 threes two rebounds. 2 assists. No turn overs. three points. 

The way Rose played in the first half is the way i had hoped he would have played more often. 7-10!! His last ten games he has shot below 50% each game. He was due for a half like this!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Saw some good things in the first half. We played a lot of guys due to foul trouble and still managed to come out with a 5 point lead.

We saw a matchup in our favor when Malone went out and attacked with Fizer inside. Good half, Marcus. Now quit getting lost on D!

I liked the zone. Our zone defense has improved immensly. We should have used it against the Wizards, hopefully we will Wednesday night. The zone also gave some of our guys like Jalen a bit more of a break on D (go ahead and insert insult here). The zone effectively eliminated their screen roll too. 

My biggest concerns are foul trouble and the minutes Jalen is playing. Did Rose sit out that first half?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> To put this in perspective...
> 
> Utah is 19-13 in the west
> ...



They are 9-9 on the road and 7-3 the last ten games. We have a five point lead against a decent team! Without our pg.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Correction. With our best PG playing PG.

I'm not talking about Crawford, either.

But as bad as Crawford's stats are, you have to look at the result. You could look at a lot of the championship Bulls' players stats and say they weren't so good, but they won. It's a team game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I've got Rose at all 24 minutes, first half.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Crawford needs to drive more a bad half but when compared to some of JWills game its not that bad but average based on the pg play we have gotten this year.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Crawford needs to drive more a bad half but when compared to some of JWills game its not that bad but average based on the pg play we have gotten this year.


Average? Based on what?  What did he do besides hit a 3 pointer? There is a reason he sat out so long in the first half...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Did you guys hear Wennington stumbling and stammering over his words at the half? It sounded like he had about 15 beers while watching the 1st half.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Average? Based on what?  What did he do besides hit a 3 pointer? There is a reason he sat out so long in the first half...


I think he's refering to our up and down point guard play this year.

It has been anything but consistant. Anything in the middle is... average...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Maybe Jamal might make a good Blazer

He certainly has shown a capacity to choke under the spotlight the other night because "he wasn't prepared" and again tonight

This guy shats me something bad


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

4th foul on Tyson


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Did you guys hear Wennington stumbling and stammering over his words at the half? It sounded like he had about 15 beers while watching the 1st half.


For Bill this would be a warm up before he tackles the keg


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up by 7.

Something to consider. The old Bulls had 3-pt shooting specialists.

Crawford is 2-7, but 1-5 from 3pt. He's shooting from real far out, maybe working on becoming that 3-pt specialist. Especially with Rose handling the ball so much.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

OK, 57-52 as Curry enters game.Let's see what the score is when he leaves.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Fizer and Rose are really carryied us last half. Really, Marcus is playing like a beast, like the lottery pick we thought he should have turned out to be.

OT - go vote for tyson at espn.com for best performance of the week (his 27 pt, 18 reb effort vs. portland). Currently he's in last place with roughly 10% of the vote


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Go and Look at some of Jwill's game his stats looked very similar to what Craw's will look like at the end of the game perhaps with more assists.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Hassel made a layup! he's on the board with some points!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell with the driving layup, Bulls up 9!

Curry hit a nice hook, too


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry scores!! :clap: :bbanana:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Cury. Oink... Oink... Someone gives this kid a high five! He just made a basket!!! Damn, I am going to celebrate. Bring out the champagne baby. The Oliver Train is coming down. Oink... Oink...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Curry scores!! :clap: :bbanana:


he's pretty good at that. Maybe ol' bill will notice one of these days.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford comes to life.

3 buckets this quarter.

Nice driving layup. Bulls up 10, biggest lead.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls up by 10. How about JC attacking the basket on the break? Also had a nice fade away on the baseline, although as Red ponted out, a fadeaway wasn't necessary. Hey as long as it goes in...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by ten! Nice to see. But you know, Utah will make a run. 

Rose, outstanding game. If we had another outside scorer/shooter, this would really help Rose out every game we play. Teams cant just key on him anymore.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Still too many damn second chance attempts for the Jazz. Is there anything else uglier than Hassel dribbling? C'mon EC, hit these free throws.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

hassel with his 3rd block!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Wizards 100, Celtics 95.

At Boston


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawfor Heating Up*

I have a feeling Crawfors is one of those streaky shooters, can be real cold at times but when he gets hot watch out.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls 10-0 when leading after the 3rd, lets hope they can keep the lead and finish em off in the 4th!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The triangle is working awesome.

Rose to craw for the 3


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Jamal for three! We're actually playing well foronce against a good team in the third quarter! Bulls by 15!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose driving layup, bulls up 15!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see JC having a strong third period!!!! :clap:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hopefully Marcus didn't cool off during his break on the bench.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

crawford is having a good 3rd quarter. 

In other news, curry got a rebound


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*At halftime Craw was*

1-6 at the three minute mark of the third he is 5/11 just sick.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

As much as I've criticized Rose, he's playing one hell of an all around game. He is shooting well, he is passing, he is playing defense. And I saw him slide for a ball!!!!

Good job so far... Curry played well also in his 3rd quarter time. 

Crawford shooting well.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Nice to see JWill off the bench excited for JC. Hopefully Bill gives him a pat on the back for bouncing back this period after he ripped his *** during the first half.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I have to admit- even though i may be the biggest Jwill fan on this board- that Jamal and Jalen are a heck of a duo on the court together- makes you wonder how the three would do together


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*when curry entered the game*

we were leading by 5. When he left, we were leading by . . . 15?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> crawford is having a good 3rd quarter.
> 
> In other news, curry got a rebound


Gasp... Could it be? Could it happen? So far, he has overachieved in this game according to his season stat. Shaking... It couldn't be... A Bulls player overachieving? What's the world coming to?


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

"Up by 15. Let's take it to 'em," say the players. Excellent, excellent attitude. Bring it to reality.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't get this game on TV.

What are you guys seeing? Is crawford the primary ball handler? Or is it Rose. Sounds like Rose on the radio.

It makes me think that our PG (JWill) should be getting the ball to Rose right away in our offensive scheme and then trying to do what Craw is doing tonight.

Bulls up 19, and 2 FT coming.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Penetration has been a big factor in this game. Jamal, Jalen, Crawford have all penetrated... and the penetration led to an open big man. Niiiice


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn a 21 point lead against a pretty hot team! Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, I notice Rose has great games when he drives and draws fouls and dishes.

Bulls up TWENTY-THREE


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

21 point lead!!! Is this our bulls???


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose
> 11-16 FG
> 4-5 3Pt
> ...


Impressive.

When we get FOUR guys to play big like that, we are a dangerous team. When only 3 step up, we are not that good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thanks dabulls, fizer 22 points 22 minutes.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

does fizer have a nickname? If not, lets think of some.

He been taking the mailman to school tonight.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Only 12, Bulls have gone cold.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

never thought i'd say this -- but thank God! Crawford is coming back in!!


we need his D!


(i can't believe I just said that...)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I think for the last 2 minutes bc goes with*

craw and curry


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

lead down to 12. Heaven help us if this one slips away.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about Hassell. He's been really big, too:

2-6 FG
3-4 FT
4 Reb
3 Ast
3 BLOCKS
7 Pts


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> does fizer have a nickname? If not, lets think of some.
> 
> He been taking the mailman to school tonight.



how about - Pfizer, you know gets the team up when they're down...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big shot by Rose!! 

This is just the 8th game where utah has given up 100 plus points!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 15

This Q:
Rose 3-5 FG, 1-1 3Pt, 8 Pts
Crawford goose eggs
Hassell 1-1 FG, 5-6 FT, Pts
Fizer 1-2 FG, 2-4 FT, 4 pts


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

we are un-stop-a-BULL tonight.

GO BULLS


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We have been outscored 24-17 in this quarter*

need to step it up


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

lead back down to 12


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

110-94, time out by the Jazz...

this game is just about over. hey Big Bill -- how about letting Curry and Chandler in for fun??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I got Bulls up by 16

110-94

2:03 UTA full timeout


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 110-94, time out by the Jazz...
> 
> this game is just about over. hey Big Bill -- how about letting Curry and Chandler in for fun??


I second that.

Marshall gets a double double:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

3 by number 21, Marcus Fizer!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls go to 13-21, 8 games under 500

TBF: when did we get 13 last year?

(When did we get win #22? ;-)


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Fizer is so unstoppable at times it's scary


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

SLow down Eddie Robinson

Don't fill up the stat sheet so quickly...

 

Man, talk about the odd man out!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

dang marcus: 28 pts, 7 reb.

Not done yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dabullz, feb 20th was our 13th win. Our first game after we traded for Rose. We beat the knicks.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

bulls win!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

The answer to our problems???

Shoot 53% from the field while holding the other team to 43%

Oh yeah... and score 50 points in the paint!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TBF

Dang!

We're pushing 2 months ahead of last year's pace


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Chalk up another W! Good game for the Bulls to get their confidence before heading out on a short 2 game road trip against 2 important teams in Washington and Milwaukee, both teams which are ahead of us in the standings.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

boy, if the Bulls played like this every night, right??


nice to see the prized rook's from 2000 finally paying a little bit of dividends (well, Fizer paid more than a little)

of course you'd like to see a little more of Chandler and Curry in the game... but hey, a dominating win's a dominating win


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Chalk up another W! Good game for the Bulls to get their confidence before heading out on a short 2 game road trip against 2 important teams in Washington and Milwaukee, both teams which are ahead of us in the standings.



Both are very winnable games. Hopefully we can get our second road win during one of these two games, although Washington is playing their best ball all year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This lineup, especially Q4, looked a lot like last year's team (before JWill and after Rose). Except we have Marshall now.

Guys who finished the game:
Rose, Marshall, Craword, Hassell, Hoiberg (4 of 5 played lots last season).


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Good game by the frontcourt, especially Fizer and Marshall. Maybe Marshall's starting to feel a little better again. Blount actually gave us some solid minutes tonight. But what can you say about Marcus? He was incredible tonight.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Rose looked more comfortable playing with jamal, since jamal deferred a lot of the ball handling responsibility to Rose.

At times with Jamal and Rose, the Bulls pretty much seems to be playing a 2 pg offense where either one brought the ball up and set the offense up from the top of the key.

All in all, whether or not it's becuase JC knows the triangle better, the ball movement was much better tonight that it had been in most recent games.


BC also handle the minute distribution better, but w/o a 2nd PG, shifting Rose to PG keeps him in the game for a lot of minutes. (all 48 to be exact). That may be fine when there isn't a game the next night, but on either end of a back to back, even Rose will get worned down with that much run time.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Good game by the frontcourt, especially Fizer and Marshall. Maybe Marshall's starting to feel a little better again. Blount actually gave us some solid minutes tonight. But what can you say about Marcus? He was incredible tonight.



Heck, what can you say about Marcus?

*TRADE HIM*.... :lol:

Isn' t that what the Bulls should do with any of their players when they start to fulfill their potential???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*WOW*

(Users Browsing this Forum: truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, ChiBullsFan, Qwerty123, dkg1, faust, RetroDreams, Wishbone, k^2, ztect, LoyalBull, L.O.B, Louie, ScottMay, Fizer Fanatic, ScottVdub, Brian, Crawscrew*, local_sportsfan, TripleDouble, darlets, Killuminati, Jim Ian, Tri_N, pmtan99, basghetti80, TMOD, DaFuture*, LuCane*, max6216, tyson2323, Half-Life*, DaBullz)

I count 33


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> although Washington is playing their best ball all year.


Agreed, MJ is definitely helping their cause right now too, he's really starting to come alive, Bulls have to keep a close eye on him come Wednesday. He had another big night tonight with 19 pts, 11 rbs, 7 ast and 4 steals.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

33 users is great. I'll bet there were more at times last week when we played Washington? TBF, got any stats on how many people were viewing at one time last week? This place was as busy last week as I've ever seen it.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed, MJ is definitely helping their cause right now too, he's really starting to come alive, Bulls have to keep a close eye on him come Wednesday. He had another big night tonight with 19 pts, 11 rbs, 7 ast and 4 steals.


I think our best chance to be competitive against Washington is to play zone as much as possible. Especially if MJ is hot. We don't have good enough one on one defenders to handle he and Stack. As I stated earlier, we've been playing damn good zone D.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bama Bull, you better be starting the thread for the next game!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 33 users is great. I'll bet there were more at times last week when we played Washington? TBF, got any stats on how many people were viewing at one time last week? This place was as busy last week as I've ever seen it.


BCH and retrodreams or Ron can answer that better than i can. Im not that great with the web yet.


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

After the Washington game I said.

This team is going to break our hearts one day and the next one get us pumped up. We lose to the Wiz and then watch we'll beat the Jazz when we don't expect it.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14655&perpage=15&pagenumber=9


Hope for the best, expect the worst and take what you can and enjoy the season for what it is.

I wouldn't be surprise tha the Bulls get their second road win aainst Washington. The Wiz embarassed the Bulls, so look for payback.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Come chat about the game!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>faust</b>!
> Take what you can and enjoy the season for what it is.


Amen Brother.

Enjoy this season, and look forward to next and next and next when Tyson (and probably Eddy) start contributing like Fizer is...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Y'all realize?*

That we've passed the Hawks in the EC standings (they lost to the Nets). We picked up a game on the Knicks (magic beat them) and if Golden State beats a road-weary Miami team, we'll pass them in the standings also.

Now, this team needs to get some wins on the road!


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

great game. the refs had them on the ropes early,but the team was able to pull this one off. fizer ,rose and donyell came up big. now my only problem is what do i watch wednesday.bulls vs wizards or depaul v cincy. oh and what beer to buy that night.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I think our best chance to be competitive against Washington is to play zone as much as possible. Especially if MJ is hot. We don't have good enough one on one defenders to handle he and Stack. As I stated earlier, we've been playing damn good zone D.


Yeah Washinton just has too many options when we're playing man to man, MJ, Stack we don't even have an answer for Kwame who dominated whoever we threw at him. Bill would be wise to deploy some time of zone against them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 33 users is great. I'll bet there were more at times last week when we played Washington? TBF, got any stats on how many people were viewing at one time last week? This place was as busy last week as I've ever seen it.


Right now, 28 posters are here in the bulls site. 43 guests are just browsing and are not registerd.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Trueblue... come to the chatroom to talk about the game...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Why did Tyke only get 10 minutes?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Trueblue... come to the chatroom to talk about the game...


Do you have to be a supporting member?

What channel?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Nope, just click on the Chat button on the banner.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Why did Tyke only get 10 minutes?


foul trouble


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Nope, just click on the Chat button on the banner.


channel: 0 people


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Yeah, but 14 of our next 18 are......*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> TBF
> 
> Dang!
> ...


ROAD GAMES!!!

Nice game Bulls....I watched most of the game while taking care of my wife who had a root canal done today. Sorry I did not post more....enjoyed reading over them all tho...its amazing how much less "debating" goes on during games we are winning, eh?

on a related note...I SURELY hope we get that 8th playoff spot!!!!.....looking forward to some chicago grub and a playoff game.....snicker....


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Good Hope</b>!
> 
> 
> This is a team that, for us to beat, requires that our outside shooters be able to hit their shots. Maybe Crawford will be of service here. But unless JC plays out of his mind, the Bulls won't be able to play the inside-out game and get the inside guys going.
> ...


I don't know if JC played out of his mind, but he played better defense than I thought he could, and Rose and Fizer played out of their minds. Nice win. Outside shooting opened up the inside game. 53% shooting against the Jazz is amazing for the Bulls.


----------

